# The 921 has not been discontinued



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

As posted by Scott G. on SatelliteGuys.

STRONG RUMOR - Dish 921 DISCONTINUED
I am receiving a strong rumor from various sources that Echostar has DISCONTINUED the production of the High Definition 921 receiver.

I am also being told that the 921 will be replaced by the new 922 receiver, a receiver was has been rumored to be available next year. I am being told that the 922 release date has been pushed UP to December of this year.

Could current 921 owners get a low cost or free upgrade to the 922? That has yet to be decided.

MORE AS I HAVE IT.

Again this is JUST A RUMOR and HAS NOT BEEN CONFIRMED.
[Reply With Quote] [Quick reply to this message]

Any info on this? !pride


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Eagles said:


> As posted by Scott G. on SatelliteGuys.
> 
> STRONG RUMOR - Dish 921 DISCONTINUED
> I am receiving a strong rumor from various sources that Echostar has DISCONTINUED the production of the High Definition 921 receiver.
> ...


You might also want to post the link to Scotts news: http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=12825


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Dish DVR forum. The folks at Eldon will have nothing to do with this decision, so it's a discussion issue rather than a support issue.

With that said, I should be able to get confirmation of this one way or the other tomorrow when I have lunch with some people who would be able to confirm this or not.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Man I hope not.

I am buying my HDTV next month (new Panasonic 34") and was holding my breath Dish would have the 921 straightened out by then.

I really don't want to wait till December, for the 922, for a HD PVR.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Update from Jim Defranco....

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showpost.php?p=94411&postcount=14


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks like Scott jumped the gun with this rumor...according to Jim DeFranco (from Scott's link above), the 921 has NOT been discontinued, and is in production now and shipping to dealers.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Looks like Scott jumped the gun with this rumor...according to Jim DeFranco (from Scott's link above), the 921 has NOT been discontinued, and is in production now and shipping to dealers.


Not to agree or disagree but someone did ask the question, has any dealer seen a new 921 show up since production was halted? Can someone walk into a Dish retailer and walk out with a new 921? Just curious.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It was areported as rumor. Not sure that constitutes jumping the gun.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Has any dealers seen any 921's come in?

No jumping the gun Mark, I report things as I get them, and I properly label them as rumors, while you know stuff for sure and sit on them forever. Hell you admitted you knew for 2 weeks about no firewire on the 921 before I announced it. When were you planning on letting everyone know?

Man peoples true colors are starting to come out.

I will continue to report news items I hear and label them accordingly, I won't water down or not hold back on news items which are considered important items to the members and consumers.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Meow?


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

I am a dealer and can tell you I have not.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have 4 dealers I work with to get 921's and none of them have gotten any stock since they were pulled.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

It appears that DishDepot has some units in. I was #1 on the waiting list and he called me today to see if I still wanted a 921. So it _appears_ that there are units being delivered to retailers.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't think that Scott and Mark should refer to each other as "that little punk" anymore. Its just not cool.


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I put my order in 14 months ago with dish depot,I hope this is true. Last I heard I was still about 40 behind.


----------



## WJMorales (Jan 20, 2003)

Why are we all on each others back with he said she saids. Everyone knows that the 921 is doomed and will be replaced with something better in the future. The 921 is walking time bomb, it might work, but will mostly likely join the DishPlayers on eBay. Now that DirecTV has an HD PVR, things will start rolling. Dish is not the only one with HD PVR now. Finally competition!


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

Well that should absolutely confirm the immediate death of the 921 since Dish has only lied to us about everything else.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

WJMorales said:


> Why are we all on each others back with he said she saids. Everyone knows that the 921 is doomed and will be replaced with something better in the future. The 921 is walking time bomb, it might work, but will mostly likely join the DishPlayers on eBay. Now that DirecTV has an HD PVR, things will start rolling. Dish is not the only one with HD PVR now. Finally competition!


Cable's got 'em too, or will any day now. Beautiful STB from Digeo.
http://www.digeo.com/prodserv/moxi_overview.jsp


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Why doesn't Dish just go ahead and pay Tivo to use their software and then they can make a Dish Hd Tivo that would work as planned from the start?

This is really sad. The cost in bad publicity and bad mouthing about Dish is got to be worth the investment in Tivo software. Dish is already charging the fee so it's not like they will be out any money. It could be the best money ever spent and it would surely help Tivo stay in business. Dish is not a small company any more. They need to setup some kind of relationship with a manufacturer who can make the units and then use Tivo to drive the software and the ota info etc. This would make Dish the superior brand it they did this. They could download the software to all existing dvr receivers as well. Maybe they could download Tivo lite versions with the option to upgrade to the full Tivo season passes etc with a monthly fee or no fee with AEP, on the older dvr receivers-501/508/721s.

Imagine, a brand new hd Dish receiver that actually worked from the start without 18- 24 months of software updates to fix the multitude of software bugs.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Why doesn't Dish just go ahead and pay Tivo to use their software and then they can make a Dish Hd Tivo that would work as planned from the start?


What reason does Charlie had to do this? Right now he gets to keep all the money to himself and not have to share it with Tivo or any other hardware/software manufacture/designer. While some folks are ticked off at the quality of E* hardware others are more then ready to stand by E* and keep giving them time to get things fixed. Yep, there are folks that are leaving due to this and going elsewhere but it's not enough to make Charlie stand up and take notice since there tens of thousands lined up to get his free hardware offers. Charlie's got more money then he knows what to do with so why would he mess with something that pays him so well?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I still think the 921s future is poor at best. At some point they may decide to pull the plug. If support and hassles cost more than its worth. I too heard a week ago the 921 was on its way out, and honstly think they should pull the plug.

They just want a competive product with D and V supposedly releasing one soon. 

I hope things have gooten bad enough they will clean house and give the departments involved enough money and resources to do it right the next time.

Of course the 721 has been out a couple years, is out of production, but is still devloping new bugs


----------



## metallicafreak (Jan 20, 2004)

I have to say I think that (no offense to anyone) we are believing im Defranco's word too quick. I believe no one over there. 

An interesting observation I made: I hooked up a firewire cable to my 921 (no it did not work) and DVHS just for kicks. Nothing. I went into the menu to see the dark DVHS (no it was not white) choice under preferences. When I hit the 'preferences' the DVHS choices was white for like 0.1 seconds then dark. could this mean the software is there in the box but it needs a firmware switch turned on?
FREAK!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Cable's got 'em too, or will any day now. Beautiful STB from Digeo.


The funny (sad?) thing about this box is that Echostar put much of the initial money into the company that developed it and was going to be the first user of the box. Something happened along the way and they dropped out of the project only to be replaced by Charter (I think).


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

A bit of history...
http://news.com.com/2100-1040-801956.html?legacy=cnet
http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cach...teel_070102b.pdf+Echostar+Rearden+Steel&hl=en


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Richard King said:


> The funny (sad?) thing about this box is that Echostar put much of the initial money into the company that developed it and was going to be the first user of the box. Something happened along the way and they dropped out of the project only to be replaced by Charter (I think).


You are correct. Paul Allen of Charter is the main investor. I, too, was surprised when the Digeo rep said that Echostar was an investor. The irony was not lost on me, after seeing the Digeo Moxi in action. Kickass box, escpecially compared to the 921. The ethernet connectivity and integrated PS DVD player are icing on the cake.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim D Franco is much of Scotts insider info. You might say the boards have been played like a fine violin, to make E look great, float trial baloons, and have had much utility value. Charlie although he is aware we exist doesnt appear too interested in our opinions

I hope now some of you are begining to understand my negativity, as I saw, and even knew a lot of this was coming.


----------

